# Bright sights



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried the bright sights paint on gun sights ? My dad bought some and wants me to put it on his gun for him, just curious how well it works and if it is worth the time ?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

I use Bright Sights paint and am very satisfied with the results.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I used model paint and it's worked great.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Well I put it on and it looks pretty good but it does not really glow that well but it looks nice.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a couple colors of the bright sites. I use it on a couple of my handguns but not many. Mostly on my home defence .45


----------



## Nitesiter (Oct 17, 2007)

I didnt like the paint, so i came up with these..

nitesiters.com




Dave Presley


----------

